# Grass identification help please - N Texas.



## Robb (Jul 24, 2013)

I think this is an appropriate section to ask, but my apologies if it is not.

I have a few patches of this grass and am curious what it is.

Observations:

Horses ignore these patches.

It is very low growing about 4-6 inches high while the other weeds and grasses are 12-18 inches plus right now.

The seed head grows to about 10 inches high.

It crowds out most other plants where it is growing but does not seem to spread much over the last 2 years.

It does not appear to have any rhizomes.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Barnyard grass or crabgrass ? Looks like the same stuff out here .


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The panicle looks like crabgrass...

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Robb

Welcome to Hay Talk. I also have seen large spots of grass that horses refuse to eat. Where are you located in Johnson Co? I live in Coyote Flats 5 miles South of Keene.

Jim


----------



## Robb (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Robb (Jul 24, 2013)

I agree it looks like a crabgrass, my confusion is that from what I have read horses find crabgrass tasty.

I applied 2.5oz Chaparral herbicide per acre mixed with fertilizer 2 1/2 weeks ago and this grass is starting to show some minor signs of damage.

Chaparral is listed as a poor herbicide for crabgrass so that would be consistent.

The next question is getting rid of it. If the horses don't eat it, I can't see any reason to grow it. Any advice on that would be appreciated.

I would prefer not to do anything that would have grazing restrictions if possible.

With the combined knowledge of the forum would you recommend:

Plan A - Spot spray Pastora (is this OK as it shares an ingredient with Chaparral?)

Plan B - Spot spray glyphosate

Plan C - Don't worry about it.

Or I am open to other suggestions.

Thank you.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My understanding is Crabgrass is palatable for both horses & cows


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't think it's a Crabgrass. It's close, but I don't think it is. The seed head is the most similar to CG. The leaves look more like a nutsedge to me.

I don't think it's Barnyard either. The opposite holds true here for me. The seed head doesn't really look like Barnyard but the leaves are similar.

Is that purple portion of the stem flat?

I was thinking Goose grass but I don't think it's that either.


----------



## Robb (Jul 24, 2013)

Bonfire said:


> I don't think it's a Crabgrass. It's close, but I don't think it is. The seed head is the most similar to CG. The leaves look more like a nutsedge to me.
> 
> I don't think it's Barnyard either. The opposite holds true here for me. The seed head doesn't really look like Barnyard but the leaves are similar.
> 
> ...


The purple leaf at the top of the first and second picture?

I'm pretty sure that is an unrelated weed killed by the herbicide.


----------



## Robb (Jul 24, 2013)

King Ranch Bluestem?

http://essmextension.tamu.edu/plants/plant/king-ranch-bluestem/


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Robb said:


> The purple leaf at the top of the first and second picture?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that is an unrelated weed killed by the herbicide.


Naw, I was talking about a picture from post 1. The picture with the plant in your hand and your thumb missing. 7th picture down I guess.

At the base of the stem on the left about 9:30 of the picture, the stem is purple.

Tthat KRB sure looks like it.


----------



## Robb (Jul 24, 2013)

Bonfire said:


> Naw, I was talking about a picture from post 1. The picture with the plant in your hand and your thumb missing. 7th picture down I guess.
> 
> At the base of the stem on the left about 9:30 of the picture, the stem is purple.
> 
> Tthat KRB sure looks like it.


I am fairly sure it is KR bluestem. Looks to be a tough plant to control without a scorched Earth attack.

Thanks.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> I don't think it's a Crabgrass. It's close, but I don't think it is. The seed head is the most similar to CG. The leaves look more like a nutsedge to me.
> 
> I don't think it's Barnyard either. The opposite holds true here for me. The seed head doesn't really look like Barnyard but the leaves are similar.
> 
> ...


This was my thinking as well, Goose grass. I thought Crab grass at first but the more I looked at it and the fact that you said your horses aren't eating it I had a thought of Goose grass. Here in MS we have a few patches of it and it gets ignored by our cattle.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Perhaps wiregrass? Best way to tell WG is to cut with haybine if it is you'll know immediately! Even a lawnmower will make a racket in that stuff. Cows and horses won't touch the stuff


----------

